# suche ein Übungs-Modell!



## KartoffeL (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich (Azubi) werde mir bald eine S7-300 zulegen.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem schönen Übungs-Modell (z.b. Roboter), welcher mir viele Möglichkeiten gibt Programme zu schreiben!

Kennt jemand eine Firma die solche Modelle verkauft? Oder könnte ich im Ebay fündig werden?!

Danke Tobi


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Pfuscher Technik hat da was, oder http://www.andor-service.de/ ,aber alles nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.....


----------



## Rayk (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
unter http://www.staudinger-est.de/simulation02.aspx?group=1
aber der Preis...


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Du bist also Azubi. 

 Was macht den die Firma bei der Du lernst? 

 Also ich finde es praktisch wenn es Themenmässig in die Richtung passen würde.  z.B. Materialfluss: Hochregallager oder so. 
 Macht sich auch gut wenn man Interesse an dem Produkt des Arbeitgebers zeigt.

 Nicht nur wegen dem Geld würde ich ein eigenes Projekt starten und kein Fertiges Modell kaufen. (Azubi=> Lerneffekt)


----------



## maxi (30 Dezember 2006)

Hör dich doch mal um on nicht bei einer anderen Frima diese dich in ein kleiens Prjekt integrieren können. 2-4 Wochen in etwa.
Und gehe dort als überbetriebliche Ausbildung für deisen Zeitraum hin.

Falls es in deinen Ausbildungsplan steht muss sich übrigens deien Frima um deine LErnobjekte kümmern.


----------



## Tobi P. (30 Dezember 2006)

Hm, Selbstbau ist ne gute Idee, aber es müssen auch die entsprechenden Fertigungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. Ich habe da schon Aufzugsanlagen, Packstationen und Förderanlagen als Modell gesehen, aber ohne Möglichkeit zum drehen und fräsen liesse sich davon leider nichts verwirklichen.

In der E-Bucht gibts auch immer wieder mal ausgediente Industrieroboter, aber das sind schon größere Kaliber, für die auch der entsprechende Platz in der Werkstatt vorhanden sein muss.


Gruß und guten Rutsch,
Tobi


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Das ist so ein Thema wo man nicht allgemein schreiben kann. Da man ja nicht die gegebenheiten kennt. Aber wenn ich mir die Kids anschaue die Roboter basteln denke ich mir das ein Übungsmodell auch möglich sein sollte.


----------

